# This site



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

It seems to me this site is becoming more attuned to everything but woodworking.
Religion,politics "new non woodworking products" etc
Yeah,I know if you don't want to look don't click but when it just says non shop talk you don't know until it's opened what it is about.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*"Yeah,I know if you don't want to look don't click but when it just says non shop talk you don't know until it's opened what it is about."*

But at least you know it's *not* about woodworking.

I know…. it would be nice if we could keep the "friendly" non-shop topics separate from the political and religious posts, but I guess you can only have so many categories. And someone would always be posting in the wrong place anyway.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

+1 for what Charlie said.

...but then without the Non Shop Talk page where would you have shared your expression of perplexites?

...and the few seconds lost, that it took to check and see if the Non Shop Talk post was something you might be interested in, ...well, you will never them get back.

Pictures of new Grandbabies, new Scooter, new boat, anything to be shared with friends has a home here.

Maybe what you need to do is ask Martin to adjust the Subject Line to include the Subject of the Non Shop Talk topic.

That would save everyone plenty of time in sorting what they wanted to waste their time reading about. 

I understand your point but this site only has a limited capability of prefiltering Topic Content, the rest is up to you.

Enjoy your world your way, here at LumberJocks. - Grandpa Len


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe what you need to do is ask Martin to adjust the Subject Line to include the Subject of the Non Shop Talk topic.

You can, although it isn't obvious how…
Go to "Pulse", select "show off topic titles", back on the forum page, for this topic, instead of…
Off-topic content. Click to see the post.,
you'll get
This site.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Darn, I've been on this site for 767 days and into computers for over 20 years and I never knew what that button was. Duh


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

It has been better as of late. Or so I think.
MIKE


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Greetings All:

I Agree with Mike!! It could be a LOT Better, also as Len has stated it could be a GOOD Place for a "Coffee Break". BUT! The Black Eye has been acquired and it's going to be there for a while.

*The following are MY Opinons ONLY!*

1. The name itself, to me at any rate, sounds Negative. "Coffee Shop", "Watering Hole" or whatever sounds a lot better.

2. "Click To see ….." is next to Childish. Why do they need to Censor the name of the Topic? Family Site? Someone is going to be Offended if they "SEE" the title? It seems to me to be a Good Reason Not to Click on it and waste your time just to see a Topic you're possibbly not interested in then have to find your way back to where you were before.

3. I'm on a few other Forums. *Rule #1 …... NO Politics Or Religous Posts!* If you want to Discuss or Debate that, find a Forum Related to those Topics.The Moderators (usually 3 or 4 of them) who Actually Moderate and take part in the discussions, REMOVE it QUICK! and you get a Warning. Those 2 Topics along with some some Questionable Humour Topics, usually about the same thing, have Ruined "Non Shop Talk".

I recently had an entire page removed from the Usual "Funny Guys". *Showing Half (or more) Nude Woman that were INCREDIBLY OBESSE and an X-Ray of a Woman with a Pop Bottle Inserted in Her "Private Parts", that to My mind is SICK. I would have done more than just removed their page!!! *

4. One of the ways around it is by NOT "Following The Rules" and *Post the "Non Shop Topic" in another Forum*, which I saw just now (for the first time, I THINK) wishing everyone a* "Happy Fourth Of July" in the "Woodwork Skills, Finishing Forum" (or whatever it's called).* Nice gesture, pile of replies wishing Him the same and quite naturally No One would say *"Why did you Post this in this Forum? NOT ME …anymore.*

5. I introduced a friend to this site a few months back. "What's with this "Click to se …" stuff? I explained it to him. Told him I didn't like it. Among other things he's also a Computer Wizard. He came over here, fiddled around for 10/15 minutes …... "You're all set up now." I.E. NONE of my "Non Shop Topics" show up that way. They all the show the Title on pages such as "All Forums". (DON'T tell anyone though …LOL.. "Somebody" might try to Undo it.) I also have NO idea how he did it.

6. The name of that "Topic" is *"Do You Hunt Moose? Have YOU had A TO CLOSE Encounter?" *Posted about 2 Hours ago and I'll bet you Dollars To Donuts it's had over 100 "Views" and right now 3 Comments. Which May or May Not be another "Stiuation" on here.

I've seen Guys Remove their Topics AND Projects because of it. HOWEVER We've been through this before and along with Members wanting to change the way this site Functions for their own convenience …that Horse has been Flogged to Death.* I have No Wish to take another Whack at it or MORE Discussion about it*

If you'd like to see for yourself, just go to "Unanswered Topics" or "Projects" and see how many "Views" they've had and "0" Replies. The number of "Unanswered Topics" shows up at the bottom of the Page after you've clicked on "Show Unanswered ….)

*EDIT:* I just went to "Woodwork Finishing etc" That Forum has 101 Unanswered Topics. I Clicked on one. It had *324 "Views" and "0" Replies.* Thought I'd post there as it was NICE WORK. Then send the Author a PM that I had done so, just so he would know It's there. His Last "Apparent Activity" on here was 94 Days ago. Might be reasonably safe to assume he's no longer an active member on here.

*Thank you for taking the time to read My Ramblings.*

My Regards to ALL: Rick


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I think you pretty well said it all Rick. And you did it without an insult to someones intelligence.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I am a member of a few internet forums such as this, but with different focuses (cars and technical/engineering). All have "off topic" sections, all instantly lock and delete any post that is religious or political in nature. You will never be able to have a civil conversation about those two topics on the internet. 
I'm not sure if that is possible here, moderation in general seems really lax


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Darn, I've been on this site for 767 days and into computers for over 20 years and I never knew what that button was. Duh

Pleased to have been of help to you Howie, although my comments were really directed towards GrandpaLen.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

KnickKnack,

I've been KnickKnacked and up to speed now. 

Went there, found it, done that, enlightened.

Thanks for the tutorial, I appreciate learning something new here at LJs each visit. - Grandpa Len


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

There is a property of online discussions in general that I have observed. For people whose agenda is (politics, religion, human rights for goats, ...), *every* post is about (politics, religion, human rights for goats, ...).

For example

Original post: 
"I live in Massachusetts. Last year we had about 16" of snow before Halloween." 
Political thread converter #1: 
"Isn't Massachusetts one of those whacky liberal states where everyone believes the hoax of global warming? HaHaHaHa! - LMAO" 
Political thread converter #2: 
"This is exactly the type of anomaly predicted by climate change and misunderstood by the nay-sayers."

Original post: 
"1 + 1 + 1 = 3" 
Religious thread converter #1: 
"I believe in the Holy Trinity. You are wrong. 1 + 1 + 1 = 1." 
Religious thread converter #2: 
"I am a practicing member of Atheists Against Addition. Please take your religious rantings elsewhere."

I am leaving the "human-rights-for-goats thread converter" example to the reader.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Howie:*

Thank you for your "Words". I appreciate them.

*Lumberjoe:* "Lax" is a Nice way of putting it. ...LOL…

I'm OFF this Post now. I can Sense (Removed on EDIT)

Rick


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

ChuckV - Does that goat have blue eyes?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

MY BEST ADVICE to all my lumberbuds

.... If you don't like the forum topics go look at the projects and blogs for awhile. Quit drama mining.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Charlie, Dan,

I agree!

If you look for drama you will find it, that goes for this site or any other social site.

However, if you want some real good wood workers to virtually hang out with and get there insight this is also the place!


----------



## rookslide (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm not one who posted here regularly. I honestly don't know when exactly or why this site made the changes it made and I likely won't ever. I enjoyed the look and feel of the site prior to the overhaul. I really don't care for the changes that were made either aesthetically nor functionally. I find myself checking in on projects here less and less often and will probably discontinue coming to this site soon. 

One of the things I really enjoyed was being able to go review the projects that people posted and get ideas for my own or even see how they did something I'm finding difficult to manage. Now all those links are gone. All the fun projects that I use to see posted don't seem to be getting posted as often. 

I only get one view of the projects posted which I don't care for at all. I enjoyed a tiled display with several posts visible to enjoy and comment on. Now there are far fewer postings, they are not including nearly as many views of the work and each post eats far more screen space than is either reasonable or necessary.

It feels like the site has become far less about a community of people that all enjoy woodworking and more about having to interact with a web site in a particular way which at least for me is rather disagreeable. I don't know what the driving factors were for this and I don't really care, the old site was preferable to me in every way.

It's sad really. My time is limited so I don't go online to sites I enjoy often and I feel like one of my favorite sites has been taken away from me.

I sincerely wish all who remain well and hope they continue to enjoy what they do and share with others all they can but personally I feel like an old friend has made major changes that have worsened our relationship for unknown reasons, and sadly I doubt I'll ever know why. I'm certain my opinion will have no real impact on the situation I just really wanted to voice it all the same. 


Keep building great things everybody and remember, the journey is just as important as the destination!


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

Just me or did my comment get taken down? If so.....why exactly?


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

My general thought is that there are specific forums on here where groups of FRIENDS share daily thoughts. Some will be on woodworking and some not. I treat those off topic friendly forums like we are all standing around the break table at work. Usually avoid topics that might offend someone but if I accidently mention something wrong, I apologize and among FRIENDS we move on. I have been on some sites where the admins were too heavy handed as well. You couldn't even say "Happy 4th of July" because the holiday had political overtones. I think the admins here do a good job of tamping down that sort of thing. The only thing I wish we had more control over is cyber bullying. I really wish there was a better ignore/block feature.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

If only there was a place on this site like a Coffee Lounge where non woodworking stuff could be talked about.......


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

JCamp said:


> If only there was a place on this site like a Coffee Lounge where non woodworking stuff could be talked about.......


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

I'm not really sure what all the dust up is about?

Off topic is self explanatory. It means that the forum is about non woodworking topics (weather, what you had for breakfast etc...). If you don't want to look at anything personal just don't click on anything that is off topic.

And if you do visit an off-topic site, you should be able to determine if it is the type of forum where you would fit in or have an interest in one visit right?

Why would you have a problem with a group of FRIENDS enjoying a side bar conversation????? It' not like you are FORCED to view the conversation.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

JCamp said:


> If only there was a place on this site like a Coffee Lounge where non woodworking stuff could be talked about...


If you scroll to the top, you will notice that you are in the Coffee Lounge right now.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

OzarkJim said:


> I'm not really sure what all the dust up is about?
> 
> Off topic is self explanatory. It means that the forum is about non woodworking topics (weather, what you had for breakfast etc...). If you don't want to look at anything personal just don't click on anything that is off topic.
> 
> ...


This thread was 10 years old, things were different back then lol


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

The topic of trying to lure, divert or direct members from here to "the other site" is strongly discouraged.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh goodness ppl. I get that this is the internet and you can’t see facial expressions but I was making a sarcastic joke. I’ll put a “😂” at the end of them from now on so folks without a sense of humor will understand. 😂 (see I just did it)


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Thedustydutchman said:


> Just me or did my comment get taken down? If so.....why exactly?


BTDTGTTS

Per LJ TOS: Any post that advertises (mentions) a competing wood working forum is forbidden (and automatically removed), especially if it is the site currently run by the creator of original LumberJocks site. One can bypass the automatic moderation by adding spaces, or mississippi-spelling the site name(s); but human moderator will eventually see the post, detect the trick, and remove site/post as well. Bypassing moderation is frowned upon, so proceed at your own risk.

PS - The automatic moderation of banned forum sites or "bad" words (such as b * s t * r d) is also active on any PM sent via LJ system. 😥


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I haven't been on the Lumberjocks site as often as I did before as because I don't want to navigate the new interface!
I am at the age where change is abhorrent.
That said, a dramatic change in the user interface, can be hard to learn and accept. 
In my opinion, this new version seems to be "less organized" than the original. 
Some sites allow the user to chose the most comfortable interface as the underpinnings of the site are still there!
And, of course these are just my thoughts, and may not align with any others!


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

CaptainKlutz said:


> BTDTGTTS
> 
> Per LJ TOS: Any post that advertises (mentions) a competing wood working forum is forbidden (and automatically removed), especially if it is the site currently run by the creator of original LumberJocks site.


 Ok there is apparently more in LJs history than I knew. I remember back when I joined there were links to two other sites that seemed like sister sites. One was a gardening site and a home construction type site but both were over rung with spammers. But what went on with the original creator of LJs? I assumed he was still around on here or dead


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

JCamp said:


> Ok there is apparently more in LJs history than I knew. I remember back when I joined there were links to two other sites that seemed like sister sites. One was a gardening site and a home construction type site but both were over rung with spammers. But what went on with the original creator of LJs? I assumed he was still around on here or dead


The original creator of LJs sold this site to the current owners. He went on to create another site which has features similar to the old version of LJs.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

It's just too bad the new owners took the beautiful 18th century Victorian house and leveled it. Then turned it into a modular home,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Many positive new improvements LIKE colors and adding photos in a post to mention a few. Also I like the _quote button_ to use in a post, for example-


John Smith_inFL said:


> The topic of trying to lure, divert or direct members from here to "the other site" is strongly discouraged.


I shall be patient and it was the best $20 spent to help LumberJocks be successful.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

If we are to enjoy and appreciate the rainbow, we must endure and accept the rains.
Your patience is very much appreciated.


----------

